# Swim in peace Jake.



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I was doing a water change on all tanks, Jake my beautiful hm male that I planned to breed died. I conditioned the tank scrubbed the decor and acclimatized him, I just checked on them and there he was lifeless. 
Sip Jake, even though I am not suppose to have favourites you were on the top of my list. So beautiful, a great find for Pet Smart. He was going to be bred his girl friend however died in shipping, delaying that for a while. Now it is too late and I will never get any fry from you. You were so healthy and active, always ate your pellets and were constantly flaring at the other fish. I wish so much I could have your fry to ease the pain. You leave me now shedding many tears for you. I loved you Jake and always will. You were gorgeous, active, and healthy during the time you stayed with me. Forever in my thoughts, never leaving, never forgotten. Love you buddy.
May you happily swim under the rainbow bridge in he most beautiful aquarium in the whole universe. I wish I could see the beautiful fry you will have when you meet up with girl friend under the rainbow. Miss you forever, safe journey beautiful buddy.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss! =( SIP Jake. He was such a beautiful find...


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes may he ever rest in peace


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm sure he had a happy life with you though =)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I hope he enjoyed his time with me... 
Don't know what I am going to do now, I guess Peanut and Marble could have another go at it but other than that I have no breeding quality males.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

There's no need to rush, sweetie. Give his passing some time to cycle through before you decide what to do about breeding =)


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

So sorry about Jake. You were really good to him. SIP with the other great fish. :-(


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank CJ


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ahh so sorry. That was really unexpected and the ones you least expect are the most difficult sometimes. That's to bad you didn't get any fry. They would've been really beautiful. If you want to borrow any of mine to breed I would let you of course. So sorry. Rip.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks Matt, but like I said before, I only have three males left and only one is breeding quality... Three males that I own... Wow it feels like I just bit the betta bug and didn't have it for 1.5 years already... So few...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I have my spawn coming up and you can defiantly have a male from that spawn if you want. Won't be as fancy as CJ's because I can't afford to import and frankly I'm terrified of shipping now but they should be pretty. You have marble and winter, who is the other male that you have? Once again so sorry this happened. He will be remembered and I'm sure he appreciates all you have done for him.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey if you want to breed Manaphy you can keep him, chika =O I mean you have room for him now if you want to.


----------

